# Nyle dry kiln



## mmccoy1951 (Feb 3, 2011)

Meet the newest member of the C&M Sawmill family.It can kiln about 1000 bd ft.A special thanks to Hal Dougherty for locating and telling me about the nyle unit.Please excuse the pink paint.It was high quality paint that was cheep.I can see why by the color but the lumber will never know the difference.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

One of the great Craig's List finds, I wish I'd had enough money to buy it when I saw it on Craig's List. I'm just glad you got it. It should make your money back on the first kiln load of lumber. What are you going to dry first?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow nice and pink. Alistair


----------

